# WARNING: Hazardous lamp: risk of burns, UVC



## lilacdragon2007 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Warning: Hazardous unshielded halogen lamps sold as reptile basking lamps: Risk of burns, fire hazard, dangerous UV.*

A small range of Chinese halogen basking lamps are being sold on eBay, advertised as emitting UVB. I have found a number of eBay traders marketing these lamps, either under the brand name Fuxin or Reptile Structure. Sellers are mainly in China and Hong Kong, but there are also several sellers in the UK. 
I purchased two sample lamps for testing, one from the UK and one direct from China. I found these lamps to be dangerous owing to both their heat and their UV output. I believe they pose a high risk of causing severe burns to any reptile basking under them, and also a risk of setting fire to any inflammable substrate such as wood chip or even a wooden vivarium floor. 
They are also emitting detectable amounts of hazardous UVC and short-wavelength UVB, which can cause eye damage (photo-kerato-conjunctivitis) and even damage DNA in skin cells, which could lead to cancer.

A full report of my lamp tests has been uploaded to the Facebook group Reptile Lighting, and to the Yahoo Group UVB_Meter_Owners. Please download and read this report for more details.
Trading Standards have been informed, and are carrying out an investigation. I am sending a report to eBay in the hope that they will take action to prevent further imports from China.

Please feel free to share the poster below to other websites and forums.


----------

